# Best Christmas Train for Under the Tree (HO or O)?



## md63

Hello everyone. I'm a new member, although I have been looking through the forums for several weeks now. Thank you for all the great information. Some history about myself. I was into model railroading when I was a child and had a Tyco HO set. I really enjoyed the hobby but eventually moved on to other things. 

Fast forward 25 years, and I now have two girls (6 and 2 1/2). We always enjoy going to train exhibits around the holidays and my oldest wrote to Santa this year that she wanted among other things, a Polar express train for Christmas. I asked her on numerous occasions what she wanted from Santa and always asked for a train set that would go under the tree. 

I had been thinking about getting a set to put underneath the tree for a couple of years and thought this is a great opportunity to get one. I ordered the Lionel set and it was delivered and that is when I realized how big O gauge really is. I live in a small apartment and don't have a lot of room so I started to become concerned about space issues. The set will only be set up during the holidays, and maybe occasionally for play, but it will take up a large amount of room in my living room.

Unfortunately there isn't a Polar Express HO set, however, I did find on Amazon a Bachmann 2-8-4 Berkshire locomotive and some cars which look those in the movie. I can build up a set, however, it will cost more than the Lionel set that I ordered on Amazon for $200. My questions are;

Which is better for under the Christmas tree (O or HO)? I have some Christmas houses which we put under the tree and those are definitely scaled closer to the O gauge.

Which would be better to use when you have small children in the house? I understand that O is more durable and considered more of a toy than HO. My concern about HO was that my experience with HO is that I always needed to troubleshoot issues to keep it running. I really just want a setup that we can decorate during the holidays and maybe pull out on occasions when the kids want to play with it. Unfortunately I don't have room to leave it set up.

If I go with HO due to space issues, what do I need to buy? As mentioned above I would want to put something together that looks like the Polar Express and I haven't come across a kit that fits the bill. I saw amazon has a Bachman EZ track starter set which appears to come with a lot of track, however, I don't think it comes with a transformer. What else would I need to get this train running?

Thank you for your help.


Michael


----------



## punkaccountant

md63 said:


> I can build up a set, however, it will cost more than the Lionel set that I ordered on Amazon for $200.


I am not sure I can help you with all of your questions but I have been shopping for the Polar Express set for awhile and $200 with free shipping is an unbelievable price. I went ahead and ordered a set for my kids. :thumbsup:

I'm sure you'll get a lot of different opinions here but what attracts me to the O gauge set (especially if your kids liked the movie) is that you can get Santa and the characters from the movie to go with it. My kids will love to play with them and it will add more value than just the train set.


----------



## gc53dfgc

md63 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a new member, although I have been looking through the forums for several weeks now. Thank you for all the great information. Some history about myself. I was into model railroading when I was a child and had a Tyco HO set. I really enjoyed the hobby but eventually moved on to other things.
> 
> Fast forward 25 years, and I now have two girls (6 and 2 1/2). We always enjoy going to train exhibits around the holidays and my oldest wrote to Santa this year that she wanted among other things, a Polar express train for Christmas. I asked her on numerous occasions what she wanted from Santa and always asked for a train set that would go under the tree.
> 
> I had been thinking about getting a set to put underneath the tree for a couple of years and thought this is a great opportunity to get one. I ordered the Lionel set and it was delivered and that is when I realized how big O gauge really is. I live in a small apartment and don't have a lot of room so I started to become concerned about space issues. The set will only be set up during the holidays, and maybe occasionally for play, but it will take up a large amount of room in my living room.
> 
> Unfortunately there isn't a Polar Express HO set, however, I did find on Amazon a Bachmann 2-8-4 Berkshire locomotive and some cars which look those in the movie. I can build up a set, however, it will cost more than the Lionel set that I ordered on Amazon for $200. My questions are;
> 
> Which is better for under the Christmas tree (O or HO)? I have some Christmas houses which we put under the tree and those are definitely scaled closer to the O gauge.
> 
> Which would be better to use when you have small children in the house? I understand that O is more durable and considered more of a toy than HO. My concern about HO was that my experience with HO is that I always needed to troubleshoot issues to keep it running. I really just want a setup that we can decorate during the holidays and maybe pull out on occasions when the kids want to play with it. Unfortunately I don't have room to leave it set up.
> 
> If I go with HO due to space issues, what do I need to buy? As mentioned above I would want to put something together that looks like the Polar Express and I haven't come across a kit that fits the bill. I saw amazon has a Bachman EZ track starter set which appears to come with a lot of track, however, I don't think it comes with a transformer. What else would I need to get this train running?
> 
> Thank you for your help.
> 
> 
> Michael


definatley stay with the Polar Express set. O is far better for under the tree while the polay express in perticular is very christmasy the most chrismasy one I can find and I do own one and can say you'll love it, it still is a little more delicate than other lionels because of the mass of detail on it. HO like you said will be a troublesome thing for under the tree. The engine will get gummed up badly and tinsel will fall on the track causeing a short. so you will constantly be doing maintnence.
for space depending on what your apartment alows you could hang a shelf along the ceiling to hold the engine there until needed. just remember to dust it ocasionally and to store it with some smoke fluid in it.


----------



## MattyVoodoo

I've had both under our Christmas tree, and the HO was a nightmare. Plus the O just looked so much better, and much more "Christmasy". The HO was just lost under the tree and didn't have the right effect as the O did.


----------



## tjcruiser

I agree with the size proportion comments above. O seems to "fit" a tree better, in my opinion ... even a small tree like we have on our end.

TJ


----------



## md63

Thank you for the replies. I think I will stick with the Lionel O gauge. A couple of things brought me to this conclusion First, I live in New York and went to the train exhibit at Grand Central Station today. It's all O gauge and has a very nice old fashioned feel. They had a Polar Express train running and all the kids really seemed to enjoy it. I think it offers some nice Christmas nostalgia without being a glitzy "Merry Christmas" train. The other reason why I'm sticking with the Lionel is because I was talking to my mother about the train and she mentioned that my late uncle used to put his American Flyer train from the late 40's under the tree every year. I hadn't been to his house in years before he passed away but I do remember his nice train set and how it was much more impressive than my HO set when I was young.


----------



## Big Ed

Just for Christmas?











I am surprised no one recommended G scale.

The kids love mine.



Back to work.


----------



## harley-guy

for under the tree i would go G scale. definetly wouldnt do ho under the tree ever. just is too small for under a tree


----------



## punkaccountant

punkaccountant said:


> I am not sure I can help you with all of your questions but I have been shopping for the Polar Express set for awhile and $200 with free shipping is an unbelievable price. I went ahead and ordered a set for my kids.


Well, I went ahead and told my wife about my purchase. Apparently, she didn't think it was such a great deal and now I'm in the doghouse. BIG mistake. Hopefully she'll forget it by Christmas. Thanks a lot MD63.


----------



## RailMan

punkaccountant said:


> Well, I went ahead and told my wife about my purchase. Apparently, she didn't think it was such a great deal and now I'm in the doghouse. BIG mistake. Hopefully she'll forget it by Christmas. Thanks a lot MD63.


Hopefully she'll forget it by Christmas. 

Now I have to guess that depends on what you get her for Christmas LOL.


----------



## SkyArcher

I know that this is after the fact but it sounds to me like what you need is On3. This is O scale train on HO track.

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=1262

This is the perfect size for those christmas villages that you see in dept stores but be warned that the Bachmann Specrum train are very well detailed. Which means that those details will break off in the hands of children.


----------



## md63

punkaccountant said:


> Well, I went ahead and told my wife about my purchase. Apparently, she didn't think it was such a great deal and now I'm in the doghouse. BIG mistake. Hopefully she'll forget it by Christmas. Thanks a lot MD63.



Sorry to hear that. I think the Amazon deal at $200 was the best price you can find. I've seen the price as high as $250 on Amazon and up to $300 in stores. I'm not sure why other Lionel sets like the Pensylvania Flyer cost less on Amazon.

Unfortunately I'm going through a divorce at the moment so I wish I had your problem. All my wife wants is me out of the house.


----------



## tjcruiser

md63 said:


> First, I live in New York and went to the train exhibit at Grand Central Station today. It's all O gauge and has a very nice old fashioned feel.


I'm glad you mentioned that.

I'm planning on taking my wife and kids into the City a day or two after Christmas. Seeing the Lionel trains is on our list, but I'm confused as to where the setup is. I saw an address listing for a Lionel store that was a block or two away from Grand Central, but I thought GC had it's own setup, as you indicate. Is the GC setup a Lionel store, or part of a GC museum shop? Is there also a Lionel store nearby?

(Sorry to sidetrack the thread, but any first-hand info here would be much appreciated.)

TJ


----------



## md63

tjcruiser said:


> I'm glad you mentioned that.
> 
> I'm planning on taking my wife and kids into the City a day or two after Christmas. Seeing the Lionel trains is on our list, but I'm confused as to where the setup is. I saw an address listing for a Lionel store that was a block or two away from Grand Central, but I thought GC had it's own setup, as you indicate. Is the GC setup a Lionel store, or part of a GC museum shop? Is there also a Lionel store nearby?
> 
> (Sorry to sidetrack the thread, but any first-hand info here would be much appreciated.)
> 
> TJ


The train exhibit that I was referring to is in Grand Central Station on the main level under Michael Jordan's Restaurant. It is the run by the MTA and not associated with Lionel, but they run Lionel O- gauge. Its not that big of an exhibit but fun to look at and very convenient. I was not familiar with the Lionel store but I see its on 41st and 6th avenue. You can easily walk that from Grand Central. You should also check out the New York Botanical Gardens which has a train exhibit. Its in the Bronx and I'm not sure when it ends. You need to pay to get into that one and its only around the holidays. There used to be a train exhibit at Citicorp center but I believe they shut that down a couple of years ago.


----------



## tjcruiser

MD,

Thanks VERY much for the clarifications between the MTA setup at GC, vs. the Lionel store at 41/6. I did some phone calling today and confirmed the same. I hope to visit both (just for fun) with kids in tow.

I visited the NYBG "live plant" layout a couple of years ago. A bit expensive, and long lines (even with the pre-ticketing), but well worth it ... beautiful setup. I posted a video link to the exhibit here on the forum a few weeks back.

Thanks VERY much!

TJ


----------



## md63

tjcruiser said:


> MD,
> 
> Thanks VERY much for the clarifications between the MTA setup at GC, vs. the Lionel store at 41/6. I did some phone calling today and confirmed the same. I hope to visit both (just for fun) with kids in tow.
> 
> I visited the NYBG "live plant" layout a couple of years ago. A bit expensive, and long lines (even with the pre-ticketing), but well worth it ... beautiful setup. I posted a video link to the exhibit here on the forum a few weeks back.
> 
> Thanks VERY much!
> 
> TJ


I stopped by the Lionel store today. It's on 6th Ave and 41st across from Bryant Park. They have three small displays. The store is temporary and it's supposed to be there through the first week in January. They had a 20% discount on certain Christmas items. My guess is after Christmas they will have better discounts. 

The MTA display in Grand Central is a much more impressive exhibit.

I also stopped by Citicorp and the display that they had for many years is not there. It's too bad since it was impressive and free.

I hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## tjcruiser

Thank you, Mike ... it helps a lot!

TJ


----------

